# Chicago Forum anywhere?



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is there a Flex forum for Chicago anywhere here?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This is it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> This is it.


Can you help me set up a bot to get blocks at Lisle DC?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You're not trying very hard, there are blocks hanging around for all the suburban warehouses throughout the day.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You're not trying very hard, there are blocks hanging around for all the suburban warehouses throughout the day.


I want Lisle tho. Most blocks offered are Morton Grove etc plus overlap and it is pretty much a guarantee one can only get one block in a day.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't think the bots discriminate between locations (letters displayed on screen), they just record and replay a tap sequence. At least not without a rooted phone.

It's been mentioned before, but Flex is very much a side gig, and shouldn't be depended on as full time income. Sure, some people get away with it.... until a few packages get stolen and they're axed. If you want a full time job destroying your car, go Ubering. Or use this to fill in around the edges.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

You can get a bot program to only accept certain blocks, but like Jester said you will need a rooted phone. Besides being rooted, you would also need to flash / install the xposed framework, and that can be very difficult depending on the phone you use. After successfully installing the xposed framework, you would then need to find a module that would disable a developers ability to block screen shots in their app.
Once you have all that set up, the rest is simple. Just take a screenshot of when a block that you want appears on the Amazon app. Go into your bot and write an if / then script that will only click on blocks if the screenshot matches where the wording is for the warehouse you want.


----------

